# Baker county



## jonathan 1973 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just got a lease this year in newton ga baker county.Wanted to see if anybody has any pics of there bucks kills from that area.


----------



## jonathan 1973 (Jun 10, 2012)

bump


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 13, 2012)

you will probably do well in baker...lots of great deer killed every year but most are from plantations and those folks are tight lipped so they dont have to chase off so many poachers...good luck...seen some bigguns crossing the road headed to hunt chickasaw up there


----------

